# ddclient doesn't want to update using tun interfaces or web



## thavinci (Jun 2, 2011)

If I specify an ethernet interface, all works as can be seen from below.


```
INFO:     forcing update of ddns.thavinci.za.net.
INFO:     setting IP address to 41.51.141.67 for ddns.thavinci.za.net
UPDATE:   updating ddns.thavinci.za.net
CONNECT:  dynamic.zoneedit.com
CONNECTED:  using SSL
SENDING:  GET /auth/dynamic.html?host=ddns.thavinci.za.net&dnsto=41.51.141.67 HTTP/1.0
SENDING:   Host: dynamic.zoneedit.com
SENDING:   Authorization: Basic ureallythoughtiwasstupidenoughtoleavethisheredidn'tyou?
SENDING:   User-Agent: ddclient/3.8.0
SENDING:   Connection: close
SENDING:
RECEIVE:  HTTP/1.1 200 OK
RECEIVE:  Date: Wed, 01 Jun 2011 13:04:44 GMT
RECEIVE:  Server: Apache Server
RECEIVE:  Content-Length: 83
RECEIVE:  Connection: close
RECEIVE:  Content-Type: text/html
RECEIVE:
RECEIVE:  <ERROR CODE="704" TEXT="Invalid IP address." ZONE=""  HOST="ddns.thavinci.za.net"/>
FAILED:   updating ddns.thavinci.za.net: 704: Invalid IP address.

[root@gw2 /home/thavinci]# ddclient -v -force
INFO:     forcing update of ddns.thavinci.za.net.
INFO:     setting IP address to 192.168.12.2 for ddns.thavinci.za.net
UPDATE:   updating ddns.thavinci.za.net
CONNECT:  dynamic.zoneedit.com
CONNECTED:  using SSL
SENDING:  GET /auth/dynamic.html?host=ddns.thavinci.za.net&dnsto=192.168.12.2 HTTP/1.0
SENDING:   Host: dynamic.zoneedit.com
SENDING:   Authorization: Basic ureallythoughtiwasstupidenoughtoleavethisheredidn'tyou?
SENDING:   User-Agent: ddclient/3.8.0
SENDING:   Connection: close
SENDING:
RECEIVE:  HTTP/1.1 200 OK
RECEIVE:  Date: Wed, 01 Jun 2011 13:05:23 GMT
RECEIVE:  Server: Apache Server
RECEIVE:  Content-Length: 82
RECEIVE:  Connection: close
RECEIVE:  Content-Type: text/html
RECEIVE:
RECEIVE:  <SUCCESS CODE="201" TEXT="No records need updating." ZONE="ddns.thavinci.za.net"/>
SUCCESS:  updating ddns.thavinci.za.net: IP address set to 192.168.12.2 (201: No records need updating.)
```

I have tried the latest version and checked out the svn bleeding edge! Anyone have an idea as to what is causing this issue? I will be testing this on a vm again just to exclude the host I'm having issues with.


----------



## thavinci (Jun 3, 2011)

*Solved*

Ok I can't even recall my previous post , let alone why it got deleted...

[ nothing was deleted, two posts were merged into one - Mod. ]

But for anyone experiencing the ddclient issue, I finally solved it by rebooting the box. Doesn't make sense, but I had to reboot for another reason and ddclient just started working!


Odd!


----------

